# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Barcelona bắt đầu chuyến du đấu trên đất Mỹ

## nguoiloantin

*Barcelona b**ắ**t đ**ầ**u chuy**ế**n du đ**ấ**u trên đ**ấ**t Mỹ*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Sau khi đoạt chức vô địch Audi Cup, Barcelona đã thực hiện một chuyến bay dài từ Munich đến Washington DC để bắt đầu tour du đấu trên xứ sở cờ hoa.*

Các nhà ĐKVĐ Champions League và La Liga đã đến thủ đô Washington DC vào ngày thứ 4 lúc 3h30 (giờ địa phương) để bắt đầu hành trình du đấu của mình. Pep Guardiola đã cho các học trò của mình một ngày xả trại để thư giãn và lấy lại sức sau một chuyến bay dài từ Munich.


<div style="text-align: center">
Barcelonachung tay cùng quỹ từ thiện Bill & Melinda Gates chống bệnh bại liệt​</div> 
Một lý do khác là chút trở ngại xảy ra khi sở Mật vụ Hoa Kỳ (USSS) đã từ chối không cho Barcelona tập luyện tại vườn quốc gia Mall, bên cạnh Nhà Trắng. Do đó Los Blaugrana chỉ có thể đi dạo trong khuôn viên và đi tham quan một số địa điểm nổi tiếng như đài tưởng niệm Washington, vị tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ.

Còn vào ngày hôm nay, đội bóng xứ Catalonia đã có cuộc gặp gỡ với tỷ phú Bill Gates, người sáng lập ra tập đoàn Microsoft cùng quỹ từ thiện lớn nhất thế giới Bill & Melinda Gates. Chủ tịch Barcelona Sandro Rosell và tỷ phú người Mỹ đã ký một thỏa thuận nhằm đấu tranh chống lại bệnh bại liệt.

Thỏa thuận này sẽ có hiệu lực trong vòng 3 năm nhằm mục đích đấu tranh xóa bỏ căn bệnh quái ác này trên toàn thế giới. Ông Bill Gates cho biết: “Chúng ta có cơ hội để chiến thắng bệnh bại liệt, nhưng trước tiên chúng ta cần đồng sức đồng lòng cùng nhiệt huyết để chiến đấu”.

Chủ tịch Sandro Rossel cũng phát biểu: “Thể thao là một cách tiếp cận thanh thiếu niên và trẻ em rất hiệu quả, nó đem lại sức khỏe cho tất cả mọi người trên thế giới. Sự hợp tác giữa quỹ Gates và chúng tôi không mục đích gì khác ngoài giúp thế giới ngày càng tốt đẹp hơn”.

Trong những ngày tới, Barcelona sẽ có dịp tái ngộ đội bóng đã từng bị họ đánh bại trong trận chung kết Champions League vừa qua manches tẻ United. Ngoài ra, Los Blaugrana sẽ có 2 trận giao hữu với Chivas de Guadalajara của Mỹ và Club America của Mexico trước khi trở về TBN để bước vào trận đấu tranh siêu cúp cùng Real Madrid.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dai hoc 2011
diem chuan dai hoc 2011 
gia vang hom nay 
ty gia vang
diem chuan dai hoc
tra diem thi
diem chuan 2011

----------

